# bath water



## gene williams (Feb 10, 2001)

what do you put in pigeons bath water to clean and brighten there feathers.
email me please thank you [email protected]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

A "very small" increase in chlorine via Clorox Bleach (one teaspoon/gallon)is recommended by the AU for a number of reasons...

I'd suggest visiting: www.pigeon.org This is the American Racing Pigeon Union web site. I recommend adding this to 
"favorites" right now. I have found this site extremely helpful! 

Down to your left of the page, click on "Special Interests".

Use the slide scale to select "Veterinary Tips".

Here is a goldmine of quick information!

In this case click on "The Miracle Of Chlorine".

I own Dr. Marx's book and as intended, it does the job nicely, handling practical matters in every day language. For instance: Should you put bleach in water that you're fortifying with vitamins or medicating? No! (extra chlorine can render some medications ineffective or toxic!) 

Still, it is a book with a chapter on "culling" and the author even admits to killing a feral pigeon with aspirin, as an experiment. Some Racing Pigeon Fanciers, and Show Pigeon Fanciers for that matter,
engage in practices of which I do not approve. But you can't paint them all with one brush; and their "science" is certainly tried and true! I don't hesitate to make use of their knowledge.

Also, pay a visit to their "band list" and that of their Canadian chapter. This information has helped me locate the owner of many a "lost" racing pigeon--yesterday, in fact!

--Ray

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 03-15-2001).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Several pigeon fanciers tell me that they use BORAX (this is an old fashioned laundry additive) in their pigeon's bath water.

If the pigeons bathe daily, this is used once per week. The dilution used is about one tablespoon of BORAX per gallon of bath water.

If memory serves, I think the packaging says something like "20 MULE TEAM" on it. This is as old as the "Mortan Salt Girl" with the umbrella.

Anyway, I've had pigeon folk tell me this is safe for bath water.

--Ray



[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 03-18-2001).]


----------

